
AMD Ryzen CPUs Getting New Microcode with over 100 Improvements Next Month - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-cpus-new-microcode-bios-agesa-1004,40549.html
======
zoobab
100 changes to their binary blobs.

